# Memórias de Fogo



## Norther (10 Set 2013 às 00:22)

Documentário sobre os antigos guardas florestais e como faziam o combate aos incêndios.


----------



## AJB (10 Set 2013 às 09:51)

Norther disse:


> Documentário sobre os antigos guardas florestais e como faziam o combate aos incêndios.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/xqzfn_vE2e0




o Combate aos incêndios florestais (não os de interface urbano/florestal) nunca devia ter saido dos serviços florestais...foi das piores "reformas" dos Governos da decada de 80 (inicio)...


----------

